# check this octopus out WOW



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

this is crazy


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

that was friggin awesome. thanks for posting the vid.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

it is octopus are wicked


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, is that for real? It seems like the octopus managed to not only match colour, but texture as well!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, they are the master of disguises (not the lowly chameleon) because colour, skin texture, etc. are all part of its repertoire for blending in perfectly. They are also very smart & can go through a small hole as long as its beak (the only real hard thing in an octopus) can pass through it. That's why having an octopus-proof tank is very hard to do for the average aquarist.

Robert at King Ed's brings in small octopi once in a while. Very cool but mostly nocturnal creatures so kinda boring as a pet.

Anthony


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

they are very smart for sure


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Apparently we(BC) have some of the largest octopus in the world.
They showed a documentary on Discovery about them.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

The Pacific Giant Octopus right? I thought they are for sure the world's largest octopus. I'd really love to see one while scuba diving...



`GhostDogg´ said:


> Apparently we(BC) have some of the largest octopus in the world.
> They showed a documentary on Discovery about them.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Apparently we(BC) have some of the largest octopus in the world.
> They showed a documentary on Discovery about them.


ya i watched that it was very cool . i love watching stuff like nature flicks


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I watch with 1 of my dogs, she absolutely luvs the nature channels.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

that was freaky !!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool video. Thanks for posting


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

you would think it would stay hidden, why would it uncolor if someone came near it.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

thought i read it somewhere that the military is developing an "active camouflage" type of suit/fabric where the idea comes from the way octopus (or chameleon - can't fully remember) hide themselves. wicked! g.i. joe in real life. lol.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW Awesome


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

that's way too cool


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen them on tv as well....blew me away  Unfortunatly I started clicking on other related vids ,as always  ...very cool critters out there. 



 for another example of types of squid ...not meaning to steal your thread but WOW . .
There was a story about the octypus at Vancouver Aquarium escaping to other tanks ,eating and going back to its own tank. They kept coming in each morning to missing fish. And finaly set up a video, that caught him in the vid going and coming.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

that's a creepy fish


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I didnt even see him at first!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that we should ban the killing of octopi for food. Deep-fried octopus should not be on the menu anywhere in BC.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

heres a new one hope you like


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

that first octopus clip came from the first tedtalk here
if you liked those little clips check out these tedtalk theyre freakin amazing
(the third one is wicked, if you havent heard of a mantis shrimp, check it out)

http://www.ted.com/talks/david_gallo_shows_underwater_astonishments.html
http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/mike_degruy_hooked_by_octopus.html
http://www.ted.com/talks/sheila_patek_clocks_the_fastest_animals.html



Morainy said:


> I think that we should ban the killing of octopi for food. Deep-fried octopus should not be on the menu anywhere in BC.


i feel the same way about cuttlefish. i cant get one as a pet but i can buy a bag of frozen ones at superstore. 
if you wanna see one theyre in the first tedtalk i linked

if you enjoy those tedtalks feel free to pm me for suggestions of other good ones, I love that site and have watched many of em.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool Vids! surprised I missed this thread, thanks for posting them


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

now if octomom did that she'd deserve the media coverage


----------

